# Would you adopt a 3 legged cat?



## Guest (Mar 25, 2004)

The brooklyn shelter has a 3 legged kitty that I believe it's going to be hard to adopt. I cannot take another cat but I'm affaid that if he doens't get adopted they will put him to sleep so I asked them to put a note on their computer that if they give up on his adoption, they can call me and I will take him.
My girlfriend has some restrictions to adopt him because she believes is going to be hard to explain to our baby someday about the cat and is going to confuse him. Kinda of harsh reality to explain to a kid.

Any takes on this? This is she, althought they don't show his birth defect.

http://www.petfinder.org/pet.cgi?action ... ow=0&tmpl=


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

I think this would be an awesome opportunity to teach your child about tolerance and also about kindness to animals. I personally don't think it would be hard to explain to a kid. I actually think if the child was growing up with the animal, that your son would not question that there was anything wrong with the cat, but rather accept it. (like if one of your parents is in a wheelchair, you wouldn't really be confused about it, it would just be a fact of life). I say go for it, you would be doing a great service to this poor cat. Just my $0.02.


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Did you make it up??? Why wouldn't they mention that she has 3 legs only???

The same like you told me that this picture was taken by you?:











You just said you don't have enough money to heal your new cat and you want to take one more??? What about your first cat? I hope she is not depressed anymore......


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

My friend Lisa had a three-legged cat. They get around just fine. Nothing to worry about, really. If your baby grows up with it, chances are he or she won't think anything of it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2004)

Sentimentalgirl, this picture was taken by my girlfriend before I met her. 

The first cat is fine. We found out he was a stray and was on the street for a long long time before they took him to a shelter and my girlfriend adopted him.

You are right, I can't take a third cat but not because of money. What happened now is an emergency and having healthy cats won't add too much on our expenses. I can't take her but I would to spare her from being put to sleep, since it's a kill shelter. 

I'm waiting on my kitten's blood works results now and let's see what happens. ****, I'm so depressed with all this. The first vet said it she was bubling from her mouth because of a possible respiratory infection but the private vet said it's from pain. Whatever, I could really punch the city vet. When I took her there they took her to the back and returned within 5 minutes. whatever, i'm getting too tense waiting for the blood work.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Kristi has a 3-legged cat named Xander... he's an awesome cat, check out her Photo Gallery. There are tons of pictures of him.


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

I've never seen 3 legged cat before.... I only saw a dog. I'm sure they can live a happy life even if they are handicuped like this...


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

You know the FIP kitten should be isolated, don't you? I'm sure you know that kitten picture has appeared all over the internet. I hope this is not supposed to be humorous, because many people have tried to help you. If I'm wrong, I apologize, but once bitten, twice shy.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2004)

Jeanie said:


> You know the FIP kitten should be isolated, don't you? I'm sure you know that kitten picture has appeared all over the internet. I hope this is not supposed to be humorous, because many people have tried to help you. If I'm wrong, I apologize, but once bitten, twice shy.


What is humorous? Sorry, I'm a little ... confused today.


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

there is NOTHING wrong with having a 3 legged pet! My kitty at my grandmas had to have a leg removed, and he gets along just fine and temperment hasnt changed at all..! Kitty will be hard to adopt out, yes, but s/he will be as any other kitty, just without a leg!


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Jeanie's made a very good point that I think many people will skip right over. Theboyfriend1 and lsysdev are in the middle of adopting a FIP positive kitten. A FIP positive kitten should not live with other cats. The risk of transmitting the disease is too great.

As I understand it, theboyfriend and lsysdev already have a cat at home (a bobtail if I remember correctly). While it isn't a problem to adopt a three-legged cat in and of itself, or even have the three-legged cat with your first cat, the FIP positive cat will pose a significant problem.

I think theboyfriend and lsysdev have a difficult decision to make regarding which cat they will keep.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I have to admit I don't trust you. I don't believe any shelter would be as you have described yours, and I don't believe they would okay your adoption of another cat, and keeping your first cat, when adopting an FIP positive kitten. I don't believe that your vet wouldn't have had something to say about it. Maybe it's true and just really sad. I don't believe you about the stick up picture -- I've seen that all over and if your girlfriend owns that gun at such a young age I'm apalled. I don't believe your ignorance about serious diseases and keeping cats together. And most of all, I don't believe you could possibly care about cats after all you've said here in the past, as well as your current proposals. I think you'd have to start over somewhere else in order to get trust - I for one don't know if I believe anything you say at all. I am sorry to anyone who reads this and thinks I'm being insensitive. Your track record is pretty bad here. Mockery of this place, the people here, and the fact that anyone would treat a cat with respect is all in your past. Excuse me if I have a hard time believing you suddenly care, and aren't just having fun at the expense of the kind-hearted people here who care about your animals more than you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2004)

Forjazz, I really didn't come here seeking for anybody's approval, least yours. I came because my new kitty has a problem and I was looking for a solution. All you had to add instead of help was.. well, people can read. 

My girlfriend is also a police officer and the fact that we both own guns does not make us less considerate for life. While you were sitting confortably in front of your tv set as the US was crumbling, she was running for her life in the WTC while performing her duty. I have nothing to add to you except that if you can't tolerate coexistence at least on a website, I should be apalled. 

As for something positive, she is back home and still under observation and antibiotics which she will still take for 14 days. I want to thank everyone for their positive thoughts and we'll try to take a picture so you can meet her. 

Thanks


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

You are such a liar! I have nothing else to tell you... Suddenly your wife is a police officer! Next time you gonna tell us that you work for CIA, right? Or are you the president of USA? 

that's my last comment to you and your girlfriend...


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2004)

ForJazz
couple of things I'd like to clarify here....first of all, shelters here do not test for FIP, reason being, it would cost them too much money and secondly, a big % of the cats there have it. Which is something I just learned these past few days from my private vet. When I desperately called the shelter yesterday asking them to pay for the fip test, i was denied. if you don't "believe", call them and find out for yourself.

Another thing I'd like to point out is that although fip is highly contagious among cats, there's a vaccine that when administered properly, makes it perfectly safe for cats to live under the same household. if you don't believe that as well, again, call a vet and ask.

Now about your personal attacks on my boyfriend, he ran around for cookie way more then I expected. When we first brought her home from the shelter and did not know what was happening to the kittie, he spent the entire night up caring for the poor thing. The staff at ther shelter as well as the vet's office all made compliments in our efforts and said that most people would not have gone through what we did. Now I don't want a medal, just want my kittie to have a healthy life. 

I also do not understand your comment about me being too young to carry a gun. I don't even know how that came in the first place or how my job in law enforcement is any relative to this forum. And if you don't believe that as well, i'm sorry but i am not about to post my shield number on a forum. 
With all that being said, hasta la vista!


----------



## Juli (Jan 23, 2004)

Police officers don't use chrome 45's.

Also, that picture is photoshopped. The angle that the cat is looking is wrong compared to the placement of the gun, and the shadows are off. I don't understand why you would create a lie about an internet picture. It makes everything posted by you two hard to believe.


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

On the subject of a 3 legged cat, a girlfriend of my many years ago adopted a kitten that lost one of its back legs on a farm, I don't remember exactly how it happened. 

Anyways, as sad as it was to see her missing a leg, it was so cute when she would run forward but she would move in a diagonal direction.

Boyfriend1, I kind of thought it was ironic that you put down some of the forum members by referring to their dedication as "loneliness", and then you return asking for help from these same people. We're all friends here and it doesn't sit well when one is taking cheap shots at another. Please be careful what you say. Some of your remarks were unjustified. 

I hope everything works out well with your cats.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2004)

Juli said:


> Police officers don't use chrome 45's.
> 
> Also, that picture is photoshopped. The angle that the cat is looking is wrong compared to the placement of the gun, and the shadows are off. I don't understand why you would create a lie about an internet picture. It makes everything posted by you two hard to believe.


Juli, this is a 9 mm SW. Try this: http://www.usagunsales.com/Merchant2/me ... gory_Code=

Hey, I don't have to prove anything. I couldn't care less. Get some more information from LEO before posting.


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

Well - I dunno if this post is serious or not, it's hard to tell at times.

So, everyone please note the following:

A.) Three legged cats are fine to adobt, and are able. It wouldn't be cruel to have one around a kid - they kid would just learn that stuff earlier in life.

B.) Taking in a cat with a spreadable disease is not a good idea when you have other cats. Your other cats could get it, and what if one escapes somehow?

C.) There is such a thing a manners - please use them. When a person questions your actions, please explain and do not add little comments that enrage and continue arguements.

D.) If you have come onto the site and are taken harshly (and no longer want to be), you have to be courteous and apologetic for your previous actions. And not continue snarky attitudes. Because it's hard to win people over, even if you do apologize. Some people may continue to be angry over things in the past, but the way to win them over is to not respond back with an equally negetive comment.

E.) The Boyfriend - I'm not saying you're wrong or anything, nor am I on a witchhunt. But the picture you claim to have been taken by you or your girlfriend seems odd to me. Because (having worked as a graphic artist and have done photo manipulation) this picture looks like an obvious "photoshop" to me. Meaning - the gun and hand were superimposed on the image of the cat. Part of my reasoning is that the gun part of the pic has a different contrast than the rest of the image, it seems a bit fuzzier, and the shadows are different than the rest of the picture. Not to mention that this picture has been around as long as I can remember being on computers.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Your words speak for themselves -- and in this case it's not a good message. Leave me out of it -- I didn't "attack" anyone. theboyfriend did that. I'd like to point out that I have a right not to trust you, and so does anyone else here that chooses, and your objections to that fact are invalid. Your track record here stinks. Good luck with your cats -- but don't bite the hand and then expect it to feed you. You insulted, generalized, labeled, and belittled everyone on this forum without knowing them, and now you want trust. Good luck.


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Who said shelters dont check for FIP? All MY shelters do! On their adoption papers, it says "FIP/FeLV NEGATIVE", they also give them all their shots and spay/neuter them before adoption. Shelters may differ from city-to-city, but all shelters I've been to apply the same rules.

I also might add, if your kitten IS suffering as much as you say it is(ie: foaming at the mouth) AND you can't afford medical care for your kitten, for heaven sakes free the kitten and put it to sleep. I have a special needs kitten, he's been through tons of medicine(for pressure on the head, and ulcers that kept returned), got ALL his shots, tested for diseases, surgery on both eyes, and neutered. He had to be given medicine 4 times a day, and I stuck with the routine and got new medicine every other week. And recall, he was on more than one medicine that had different timings, and different applying to each specific eye. It's cost me well into the late hundreds, which isn't much.. Except I'm 17 WITH NO JOB. And spent MY savings on my kitten. Working with him for ONLY 3 1/2 months cost me that much. He is no longer suffering and needs medicine every day, and I wouldn't have gone that far if he didn't appear happy, healthy and playful(even though he could barely see). Now he can see just fine, needs no more medicine, and is a living menace! My point is, how far are you willing to go to ensure YOUR kitten, that YOU took in, is healthy? WHILE tending to your other pets health issues, and keeping problems from spreading?


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Aonir said:


> Who said shelters dont check for FIP? All MY shelters do! On their adoption papers, it says "FIP/FeLV NEGATIVE", they also give them all their shots and spay/neuter them before adoption. Shelters may differ from city-to-city, but all shelters I've been to apply the same rules.


Exactly. A shelter like this should not exist legally. Not checking for a deadly disease because "they know lots of cats around there have it." That is horrible ethics, poor practice, and it's illegal in all places I've ever heard of to knowingly sell unhealthy animals. Must be a **** hole if it truly exists. I'd like the phone number of this supposed shelter.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2004)

"Good luck with your cats -- but don't bite the hand and then expect it to feed you." Since when you are the hands that feeds me?

I edited this post. It had answers and numbers and etc. I realize it's just not important to prove anything to you, forjazz. You are giving yourself too much importance. If you want to find out the policies about the ny rescue shelters, research. 


I was trying to find hte original picture but I only found 3 other pictures with peper. She passed away with mammary cancer.  Hands up.

Moderator, sorry if I came out rude, I just had to put a stop to it and handle the problems with our little kitty. 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

theboyfriend1 said:


> "Good luck with your cats -- but don't bite the hand and then expect it to feed you." Since when you are the hands that feeds me?


I'm definitely not -- I never said I was. I'm not the one who's given you advice, help, or sympathy. I thought it would be wasting my time trying to tell you that a 3 legged cat would be fine to adopt, because I thought that fact would be obvious to most people, and not worth posting about. Obviously you found it to be a dilemma. 

I was talking about this forum. This forum that you said was full of "lonely people with no lives," where you come now for help.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2004)

ForJazz said:


> theboyfriend1 said:
> 
> 
> > "Good luck with your cats -- but don't bite the hand and then expect it to feed you." Since when you are the hands that feeds me?
> ...


Well you are, I mean, 
Total posts: 731
[1.85% of total / 8.40 posts per day] 

I don't want sympathy, I just don't want the kitty to die and if your hate for me is bigger than your love for cats, so be it.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

> Well you are, I mean,
> Total posts: 731
> [1.85% of total / 8.40 posts per day]
> 
> I don't want sympathy, I just don't want the kitty to die and if your hate for me is bigger than your love for cats, so be it.


I don't hate you, I do love my cats. Judgement is ignorance. You don't know me. I have a great job, a great family, an amazing boyfriend, and great friends. Sue me if I enjoy it here when I have my alone time. I don't have many worries. I'm a recent college grad, I feel like I have too much extra time on my hands. I'm sure it will end soon. There -- NOW you know me. 

Look around you -- I'm not the only one who thinks you are full of it. You are the one that gave me any importance by singling me out. Without that, I'd be just another reply on a message board that you could have ignored. I guess you just couldn't -- obviously you have something to be defensive about I guess. 

By the way, I'd still LOVE to have the name and/or phone number of your "shelter." Or let me guess..."their phone was recently disconnected" or "they don't believe in phones" or "you don't have to prove anything to me." You're right -- you don't. So stop posting. Your unwillingness speaks for itself.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2004)

forjazz, find the number on the internet. I have nothing to proof to you. It's the animal rescue of ny. google it.

You said your peace so now I'll let you have the last word and make you happy. Feel big? good, because you need it more than I do.


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

I contacted New York Animal Care and Control in Brooklyn yesterday morning. So far no response.


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

Regardless of who is at fault here, the biggest thing that either of you could do right now is stop fighting. All this thread is useful for now is some entertaining reading.

theboyfriend: It seems from your other posts that you really care about your cat - isn't that all that really matters? Is ForJazz's opinion of you really that important? From your posts, you say it does not. So just stop talking to her. People will be more receptive to helping you with your cat troubles if you stop arguing because then your love for your cat can shine through.

ForJazz: I understand where you are coming from and I realize that you are upset because of some things theboyfriend has said. But do you really care? You know you aren't a lonely person, you know you care about kitties, so what does his opinion matter? It doesn't. You don't have to answer back to him, because I know that it is not worth your time. You can't make him see where you are coming from and you can't change him. So why don't you just not argue?

I do not want to just single out ForJazz and theboyfriend. I know we are all guilty of responding to harshly too what others say and I think we all need to ask ourselves before we respond to hurtful comments - Does what so and so said bother me enough to waste my time answering back? I know I'm not a mod, but this sort of thing is getting out of hand. We need to respect each other here and if someone says something that bothers you, take it in stride. After all, this IS just an imagined community of people that we don't even know :roll: .


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2004)

You are right queen of the nile. I'm too overwhelmed and it's nobody's fault. Thanks. I'm freaking out and scared.


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Awww! see, apologies will soon be starting! I'm sensing a sign of rudeness on both parts, but they're both trying to protect what they know(or dont). We must give boyfriend a chance, he's here. he can and will learn. I've learned a lot of things from here.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Let's all act like adults here cuz I sense that's what most of us are, adults. You can _tactfully _get your point, opinions, facts, and thoughts across to the forum and other people in a way other than "attacking" them. I just skimmed this thread and haven't read every post but there is clearly a dispute about something and I, myself, hope it's resolved soon so we can continue chatting about cats and owners and their problems and solutions so we can all be even more educated with this forum. :lol: 

P.S.- I think it's perfectly fine to adopt a 3 legged kitty. They'll love you forever for it!


----------



## marijun (Nov 24, 2003)

just a note to the boyfriend...if you really want helpful answers from people here, being rude isn't the way to get them. you can take pot shots at other forum members all you like, all it does is lessen the number of knowledgeable people who could be helping you out. people aren't likely to want to assist if all you do is mouth off at them. the people of this forum are very concerned for the wellbeing of cats all over the world and we get a little excited about it. there's people here from all walks of life, and just because we like cats and spend some time every day helping out other cat owners doesn't make us losers with too much time on our hands. it makes us kind, helpful, considerate human beings. so if you don't want our opinions, don't ask for them. if you can't handle a difference of opinion, or someone questioning your integrity, you're in for a lot of fun with 3 cats and a child. good luck with that.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Let me reassure you that two mods and the webmaster have all been watching this thread carefully, and that two of us have commented-in an attempt to let all posters know that we were aware that it could erupt. Controversy for the sake of controversy is never welcomed here. In my opinion, this thread is no longer educational or useful. Therefore, while awaiting catman's final say, this thread is closed.


----------

